# Here’s the Canon EOS RP and EG-E1 extension grip



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 13, 2019)

> A couple more images of the upcoming Canon EOS RP have leaked ahead of the official announcement.
> These images show the Canon EOS RP and the Canon EG-E1 grip accessory. The grip accessory will come in red and blue and be available in select countries, as well as coming in Canon black.
> Updated specifications and images of the Canon EOS RP can be seen here.



Continue reading...


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 13, 2019)

What does this do. Is the grip just bigger?


----------



## genriquez (Feb 13, 2019)

Shouldn't take long for a 3rd party version of that thing to come out. Was hoping it would fit 2 batteries. 

Is the battery door on the bottom of the RP? Because that thing doesn't look like it would let you change the battery.

The icon printed on the top looks like an SD card or battery.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 13, 2019)

there's the sd card symbol on the bottom but there are no electrical contacts anywhere...


----------



## ThomsA (Feb 13, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Maybe it would be nice to choose the red grip in correspondance to red ring lenses ...


----------



## genriquez (Feb 13, 2019)

andrei1989 said:


> there's the sd card symbol on the bottom but there are no electrical contacts anywhere...



Yeah I dont get it. Either they are telling you how the grip is being positioned or there's a secret inside this extension grip.

Maybe those holes are where the electronics connect. And this extension grip is a external battery, extra SD card slot and a tiny magical unicorn all in one.


----------



## nebugeater (Feb 13, 2019)

Maybe the grip IS a battery?


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks like some kind of electrical connection on one side of the grip. Could be a thin bty, or maybe a second shutter release button for verticals?


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 13, 2019)

genriquez said:


> Yeah I dont get it. Either they are telling you how the grip is being positioned or there's a secret inside this extension grip.
> 
> Maybe those holes are where the electronics connect. And this extension grip is a external battery, extra SD card slot and a tiny magical unicorn all in one.



To me and I hope I am wrong...I think this is just a grip with no added electrical features....no dual batteries nada...it's just a grip extension for people with big hands


----------



## genriquez (Feb 13, 2019)

GMCPhotographics said:


> To me and I hope I am wrong...I think this is just a grip with no added electrical features....no dual batteries nada...it's just a grip extension for people with big hands



You are probably right.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Feb 13, 2019)

genriquez said:


> You are probably right.



It looks like there's a lever at the back to open the card and battery slot. So I'm assuming that one has to remove the RP1's battery cover and this grip replaces it. Pull the lever on the back and it opens the grip panel and lets the battery / card drop through the grip. It's a neat design although it offers a very basic function.


----------



## Aaron D (Feb 13, 2019)

I don't know how many times I've been told to 'get a grip'...


----------



## Aaron D (Feb 13, 2019)

OK seriously though. I've thought for a long while it would be nice to have something that bolts to the bottom of a camera like an L-bracket does, except made of some rubber-like material. I don't ALWAYS have a bag to drop the camera into and very often find myself lowering the camera gingerly to a table top. Cameras used to have leather cases, this would provide that little bit of 'give' beneath without covering up controls….


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 13, 2019)

andrei1989 said:


> there's the sd card symbol on the bottom but there are no electrical contacts anywhere...



It looks more like an outline of a battery and a guide to which orientation it would fit. You had my hopes up but it seems only one extra battery too.


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 13, 2019)

Already on Amazon lol https://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-Hous...=UTF8&qid=1550066602&sr=8-5&keywords=Canon+RP

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-24-1...550066673&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=Canon+RP+grip


----------



## amorse (Feb 13, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> Already on Amazon lol https://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-Hous...=UTF8&qid=1550066602&sr=8-5&keywords=Canon+RP
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-24-1...550066673&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=Canon+RP+grip


Good catch!


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 13, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> Already on Amazon lol https://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-Hous...=UTF8&qid=1550066602&sr=8-5&keywords=Canon+RP
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-24-1...550066673&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=Canon+RP+grip



I love that it not only has 4K, but "ultra quiet 4K recording."


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 13, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> It looks more like an outline of a battery and a guide to which orientation it would fit. You had my hopes up but it seems only one extra battery too.
> 
> View attachment 183096


it replaces the battery door on the camera with a door on the grip.


----------



## Trey T (Feb 13, 2019)

Hector1970 said:


> What does this do. Is the grip just bigger?


Seems like it, by comparison to the R. The RP grip is about 3/8” shorter. The EOS R doesn’t have an extender (may be a bigger type like battery grip).


----------



## Kit. (Feb 13, 2019)

Red grip makes sense as a fashion statement.

A real vertical battery grip would be nice to have, though.


----------



## nostrovia (Feb 13, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> Already on Amazon lol https://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-Hous...=UTF8&qid=1550066602&sr=8-5&keywords=Canon+RP
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-24-1...550066673&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=Canon+RP+grip



Also indicates that it has focus bracketing. Is that a first for Canon SLR/Mirrorless, or have I missed it on previous models?


----------



## ethanz (Feb 13, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> Already on Amazon lol https://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-Hous...=UTF8&qid=1550066602&sr=8-5&keywords=Canon+RP
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-24-1...550066673&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=Canon+RP+grip



Those images look real, it could be legit. Maybe someone in the UK pulled the trigger too soon.


----------



## amorse (Feb 13, 2019)

nostrovia said:


> Also indicates that it has focus bracketing. Is that a first for Canon SLR/Mirrorless, or have I missed it on previous models?


I saw that too - I'd love this feature. I have no idea if it's been offered previously by Canon, but if it has, I've certainly been missing out!


----------



## unfocused (Feb 13, 2019)

genriquez said:


> You are probably right.



Yeah, I think so. It is called an "extension grip." All the others are called "battery grip." There is a certain amount of absurdity in the idea that one buys a mirrorless camera because it is compact and then shells out extra money to make it bigger. Now all we need is a "Canon SC-1" – a specially designed sound card that will make it louder.


----------



## jdavidse (Feb 13, 2019)

genriquez said:


> Shouldn't take long for a 3rd party version of that thing to come out. Was hoping it would fit 2 batteries.
> 
> Is the battery door on the bottom of the RP? Because that thing doesn't look like it would let you change the battery.
> 
> The icon printed on the top looks like an SD card or battery.



Buy one with arca Swiss dovetailing like RRS


----------



## preppyak (Feb 13, 2019)

GMCPhotographics said:


> To me and I hope I am wrong...I think this is just a grip with no added electrical features....no dual batteries nada...it's just a grip extension for people with big hands


Yep, Sony makes the exact same thing: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1333267-REG/sony_gp_ex1m_gp_x1em_grip_extension.html

Seems silly though for these companies not to just get the ergonomics right in the first place


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 13, 2019)

preppyak said:


> Yep, Sony makes the exact same thing: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1333267-REG/sony_gp_ex1m_gp_x1em_grip_extension.html
> 
> Seems silly though for these companies not to just get the ergonomics right in the first place



God that grip is ugly AF.

also a bit retarded, you can't stand the camera up when it's attached.


----------



## james75 (Feb 13, 2019)

wockawocka said:


> Already on Amazon lol https://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-Hous...=UTF8&qid=1550066602&sr=8-5&keywords=Canon+RP
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-24-1...550066673&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=Canon+RP+grip



So, it looks like it will probably come in at about $1,599 US then? Not the super aggressive pricing some had hoped at $1,299 - $1,399. That's about where I expected it.


----------



## tmroper (Feb 13, 2019)

preppyak said:


> Yep, Sony makes the exact same thing: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1333267-REG/sony_gp_ex1m_gp_x1em_grip_extension.html
> 
> Seems silly though for these companies not to just get the ergonomics right in the first place



Maybe it's like shoes: different people need different sizes.


----------



## sadat (Feb 13, 2019)

james75 said:


> So, it looks like it will probably come in at about $1,599 US then? Not the super aggressive pricing some had hoped at $1,299 - $1,399. That's about where I expected it.


That is with a 20% VAT.


----------



## Joules (Feb 13, 2019)

james75 said:


> So, it looks like it will probably come in at about $1,599 US then? Not the super aggressive pricing some had hoped at $1,299 - $1,399. That's about where I expected it.


Keep in mind that the european prices are not just based on currency exchange. As mentioned, they include 19% taxes and even then the US prices are usually lower for a number of reasons.

For example, on the respective Amazon pages (de, co.uk, com) the R sells for

US: 2299$
Germany: 2249€
UK: 2149 (Price of Body and Adapter set with the adpater cost subtracted)


----------



## james75 (Feb 13, 2019)

sadat said:


> That is with a 20% VAT.



Oh. I forgot about that. Thanks. So I guess it could come in at those lower prices then.


----------



## Pape (Feb 13, 2019)

would be fun if they would make some kind of poor mans backup copy grip ,usb cable from camera to grip and button for little finger to press same time with shooting button to enable earmarking . camera would keep earmarked pic on buffer untill its copyed to grip too .


----------



## LesC (Feb 13, 2019)

The Amazon links don't seem to work now - perhaps someone jumped the gun?

I wonder if the the battery door is removed to fit the grip which has it's own battery door therefore enabling a larger/longer battery to be used? Probably just wishful thinking on my part. But a good idea perhaps!


----------



## magarity (Feb 13, 2019)

andrei1989 said:


> there's the sd card symbol on the bottom but there are no electrical contacts anywhere...



Maybe it's for an NFC SD card?


----------



## knight427 (Feb 13, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Yeah, I think so. It is called an "extension grip." All the others are called "battery grip." There is a certain amount of absurdity in the idea that one buys a mirrorless camera because it is compact and then shells out extra money to make it bigger. Now all we need is a "Canon SC-1" – a specially designed sound card that will make it louder.



Or add a mirror!


----------



## Del Paso (Feb 13, 2019)

Could'n it be that this grip is designed to accomodate a new high-capacity battery with different dimensions?


----------



## knight427 (Feb 13, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Could'n it be that this grip is designed to accomodate a new high-capacity battery with different dimensions?



I was wondering if has just a non-replaceable battery to be charged via USB + wall adapter. Seems like the USB charging port would have been noticed by now though.


----------



## Adelino (Feb 13, 2019)

nostrovia said:


> Also indicates that it has focus bracketing. Is that a first for Canon SLR/Mirrorless, or have I missed it on previous models?


Maybe Canon considers focus bracketing an amateur feature since highly skilled enthusiasts and pros control that for themselves.


----------



## Adelino (Feb 13, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Could'n it be that this grip is designed to accomodate a new high-capacity battery with different dimensions?


An idea for the future but not now.


----------



## knight427 (Feb 13, 2019)

Adelino said:


> Maybe Canon considers focus bracketing an amateur feature since highly skilled enthusiasts and pros control that for themselves.



Brutal. 

For the record, I’ve never done focus bracketing, having it as an auto option would more than likely get me to try it. I’m betting it writes only to jpeg, which would be an incentive to learn how to do it myself if I found it interesting enough for my enjoyment.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Feb 13, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> Could'n it be that this grip is designed to accomodate a new high-capacity battery with different dimensions?



I think the grip serves two purposes and is the reason it's included with all the kits.

1) to make up the difference with larger L series lenses and allow the camera to sit flat. The bottom of the camera being so close to the lens mount will make it impossible to use with certain tripod plates without the grip. 

2) one would think if 1) was an issue, why design the camera that way in the first place. The answer, to market it as the lightest full frame camera.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 14, 2019)

crazyrunner33 said:


> I think the grip serves two purposes and is the reason it's included with all the kits.
> 
> 1) to make up the difference with larger L series lenses and allow the camera to sit flat. The bottom of the camera being so close to the lens mount will make it impossible to use with certain tripod plates without the grip.
> 
> 2) one would think *if 1) was an issue, why design the camera that way in the first place. The answer, to market it as the lightest full frame camera*.


To broaden the scope of target audience to those who pick it up and think it is too small for their hand and/or the larger lens they want to use. It can still be marketed as small and light, but with this to broaden its usability. People don't have to use it - especially if it comes with the kit.


----------



## Pape (Feb 14, 2019)

yeah focus braceting is good for amateurs ,we cant afford buy photoshop to do proper align


----------



## michaelichiro (Feb 14, 2019)

Buy a smaller body, but plug-in a extension grip to make it bigger.....Why not buy R?!


----------



## Joules (Feb 14, 2019)

michaelichiro said:


> Buy a smaller body, but plug-in a extension grip to make it bigger.....Why not buy R?!


Because it is a 1000 $ more expensive?


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 14, 2019)

michaelichiro said:


> Buy a smaller body, but plug-in a extension grip to make it bigger.....Why not buy R?!


Because now you have a choice between a smaller body or a bigger body with better grip for larger hands and better balance for bigger lenses. No brainer. You don't have to use it.


----------

